# Wagner’s “Tannhauser” Overture



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

An article about my fantasies regarding Angela Gheorghui based on the characters of Venus and Tannhauser.

There are women who seem to have an aura about them which goes beyond beauty and extends to a sexuality that in fact radiates from them; to be felt in a fashion which affects on to the ways of adoration. It is on to me that such a lady be Angela Gheorghiu, as from first vision on to eyes of mine did she lead me to a grand desire of her and all that composes this most delicate of feminine creatures yet it was the strength of her womanhood that came of her figure; so lovely in curves that comprise what my mind behold as female. Angela Gheorghiu being one of natural beauty yet on to me there was that which came from within that added upon all the treasures of her femininity, increasing value of breasts and legs and all to make my fantasies take flight. It being this force within Angela that seemed to be that which she released in her angelic voice as she filled my imagination as well as ears, as if with that which could give so much more than even music but that to elevate my mind to create poetry. 

Of course it is my believe that tells me that we all have somebody who makes our senses take flight in ways of not only adoration but eroticism and it be not that one be above others yet to each of us there is that one who was created in our tastes. This as if our mind had been read and satisfied to its precise specifications to form the one for us not only to long for but adore; for in our esteem all she be is raised to what be not equaled by any other. This being the way in which my inner desires would describe Angela Gheorghiu. 

Richard Wagner’s opera “Tannhauser” is one which begins with a very erotic scene of lust between its main character, Tannhauser and Venus. It taking place while Tannhauser’s overture is introducing us to the story that will be, as we can imagine blissful ecstasy between Tannhasuer and the diva of all sexuality and earthly resources yet to me it is the imagery of Angela Gheorghiu and myself that I envision while hearing Wagner’s sublime piece. Angela Gheorhiu being the one my imagination can not avoid witnessing in most erotic scenes. As my body can not do likewise with the rain when stepping out on days of storm for it is I who accompanies Angela Gheorghiu; as our bodies glide in a dance of the parts which Wagner’s libretto designated for Venus and Tannhauser. Them being lustful lovers in acts of sin yet in my vision they would be of a heavenly nature to surpass any by all deities. This for our search for carnality would not hold knowledge of limits yet of expansion to not exclude all that induces delight of the most climatic nature. 

In Richard Wagner’s opera however Tannhauser renounces to the pleasures of Venus by claiming he longs for those of his religion which includes that which be of spiritual value in the virgin Mary yet this does not represent my faith. For it is mine to be willed by passion and lust to come from acts of earthly artistic creations that include Angela Gheorghiu and all the female she be in not only the beauty of her physical being but the grandness from within to lend further merit to all her exterior as well as her virtuous voice.


----------

